

Google Launches Chrome Extension to Solicit User Feedback About Its Browser - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/11/google-launches-chrome-extension-to-solicit-user-feedback-about-its-browser/

======
Nadya
>Google clearly knows that some users won’t want to install this extension
because they are worried that the company tracks their browsing habits.

Er... why is the user using Chrome if that is their concern? That seems an
invalid concern for not installing the extension beyond "I don't want to be
bugged to spend 2 minutes filling out a survey now and then."

